# Paphiopedilum malipoense blooming in situ



## cxcanh (Apr 2, 2017)

One of the best I've seen...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice pair! 
Thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2017)

Good stuff. Thanks Canh.


----------



## troy (Apr 2, 2017)

What a trange flower!! Lol.. that is a good one!!! I hope mine blooms before I die


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 2, 2017)

Amazing! They are so beautiful.


----------



## John M (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh, that's great to see! Thank you Canh!


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 2, 2017)

I agree. They are a fine pair of flowers. I'm a little surprised the shape is this good for a wild plant. I have been assuming the ones I see for sale have been line bred from select flowers, but they really aren't much different. Mike


----------



## Spaph (Apr 2, 2017)

What a sunny special day to see this species in situ! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 3, 2017)

lovely.
They seem to grow in fairly heavy shade and leaf litter?


----------



## Stone (Apr 3, 2017)

Beautiful plant.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 3, 2017)

Oh ... I'm beginning to like _malipoense_! Thanks!


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 3, 2017)

This plant quite special compare to all malipoense populations here because it grow very high and 100% under sunlight, it too difficult to make photo so I have to make shadow for photograph. The color of all lower grower much green


----------



## Don I (Apr 3, 2017)

Great plants and a great photo.
Don


----------



## gego (Apr 3, 2017)

The background is a big wall of limestone. Very informative Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Apr 3, 2017)

orchid527 said:


> I agree. They are a fine pair of flowers. I'm a little surprised the shape is this good for a wild plant. I have been assuming the ones I see for sale have been line bred from select flowers, but they really aren't much different. Mike


I heard comments about this plant being very common a few years ago that it did not make sense propagating them for sale. Eventually this business model will change. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 3, 2017)

Very nice in situ photo, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 3, 2017)

Great to see them at home, hopefully safe and sound. Thank you always for these photos.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 3, 2017)

It much more great to see them in their habitat


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 3, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> lovely.
> They seem to grow in fairly heavy shade and leaf litter?



Do the trees occasionally loose their leaves?


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 3, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Do the trees occasionally loose their leaves?



The fact that they grow direct under the sun


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 4, 2017)

Do you know the exposure? Perhaps the site is east or north??


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 4, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Do you know the exposure? Perhaps the site is east or north??



To the east


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks, that is good to know.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks, that is good to know.



For sure. I think I'm growing mine too shady.


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 5, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> For sure. I think I'm growing mine too shady.



But rarely see them grow like that, that is not normal.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 6, 2017)

Fowlie reported in the 80's, at least in China, malipoense grew in deep shade of tall bamboo, dark corners and such. This explained the tall flowers in order to get exposure for pollination.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Magnificent!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 9, 2017)

Another lovely in situ find.

I love your photos... they are a wonderful contribution to this forum and an important reminder of the natural heritage that supports our hobby and/or business. 

Thanks again for posting!

Duncan


----------

